

Preparation Tips for 2nd Round Y Combinator Interviewees - jeffjv
http://jeffjv.com/?p=45

======
rdl
Generally great, but I disagree with "get there an hour early". (15-30
minutes, sure)

Actually, I got kicked out for being there too early. I got in around 0800 (I
was staying nearby), and figured I'd eat free YC food (which YC alums lied and
said was present in large quantities and of exceptional quality; in the
morning it was just some bottled water and sodas...). There were only
construction contractors, and so I internetted while waiting for my cofounders
to arrive (from SF and RWC).

Kirsty suggested politely that I go to downtown castro street so I wouldn't be
bothered by the noise as they were setting up; I went to Hacker Dojo (nearby,
a great place, 100mbps internet!) for a bit, then met up with my cofounders
for out interview.

(apparently showing up too early doesn't get you banned or anything; we got
the call from pg in the late afternoon and accepted, so we're in S2011)

~~~
jeffjv
Congrats on getting accepted!

Yeah, we didn't have an issue getting there about an hour early but ours was
at 2:45. Maybe since it was later in the day there was less of an issue.

My main reason for suggesting an hour is so if something happens (you get
lost, forget something, etc.) you have breathing room fix the problem. Sounds
like Hacker Dojo is good suggestion if you are too early.

~~~
rdl
If anyone is interviewing on Wednesday or Thursday, it might be fun to hang
out at the Dojo; I normally work from Sunfire (downtown MV), but maybe I'll
move over to the dojo instead for the next couple days.

------
dshankar
"a previous YC funded company most of us know about, Square,"

Last I checked, Square was not a Y Combinator company.

But good writeup! I laughed at the anecdote towards the end ;-)

~~~
jeffjv
Oh, right, that was a quiz to see who could catch that mistake and uhhh YOU
WON! hehe

No, my mistake. I think my still semi-hungover mind was thinking Bump but
wrote about Square. I'll fix that.

And can somebody please create that hangover cure app soon please? Cuz that
would be nice.

------
jeffjv
Hi Everyone.

Just posted some tips gleaned from our experience interviewing with YC
yesterday and thought it may help those awaiting their interview.

Good luck!

~~~
follower
Small fix in your titles: "Preparation"

~~~
jeffjv
Ouch! Good catch, thanks. Just fixed that.

